
Dream 1.0– Coming Out of Early Access - idanb
https://medium.com/@idanbeck/dream-1-0-coming-out-of-early-access-89a1cd6ecf9f
======
azhenley
I went to the Dream website and can't tell what it is actually for. It just
says things like "Useful collaboration in virtual reality" but then looks like
a game with Nintendo Miis.

What exactly is this?

~~~
idanb
Dream is a real time collaboration and communication application that lets you
meet up with other people in a virtual space. You can bring up content by way
of an integrated chromium browser that can be shared in the virtual space -
you can even open up services like Skype / Zoom that will spin up a virtual
web cam that can be used to connect with people not in VR.

We chose a deliberately delightful aesthetic vs a more sterile corporate one -
so the comparison to Nintendo is I think a good one, but we are definitely not
a game experience.

I'd recommend checking out the video in the blog post (in the link above)
which will show you a video shot in Dream where my co-founder and I talk
through some of the new additions to Dream in this version 1.0 release.

Hope that helps clarify a bit, and if you have other questions or any feedback
would definitely love to hear it!

